# lots of problems



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi! i'm 17 and have had ibs for 4 months (thats probably not a lot for you poor people who've suffered for years, but it's a lot for me!)4 questions1 Has anyone else had it so bad they've had to leave school?2has anyone become dependant on laxitives? that sucks! i still dont know how to fix that3 Does anyone have nausia as one of the main, worst symptoms? i haven't read much about that as a symptom anywhere4 Is anyone else losing a large amout of their hair???? now that's scary! (im going bald!)i had never heard of this before so i dont really no what to expect. Every thing you read makes it sound like constipation or diareah with a bit of bloating, and cramping. It's a lot worse!(as you know) Anyway thank you1


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey Shelly, I've had IBS-D for about 6 or so months (not too long, but long enough for me!)1 Most of the time I don't even make it to school...I'm a college soph and I've had to turn around and drive home more time than I can remember bc of it..I had to drop all but 1 of my classes bc of it2 I'm IBS-D so that last thing I need is laxatives! Immodium on the other hand is a different story3 I think the nausea is probably the worst symptom of them all, I have a huge phobia of vomiting so that makes it even worse, I've found that Emetrol an OTC drug helps with this alot..not sure if thats what its called outside of the states though4 I haven't lost any hair that I know of, but my hair is extremely thick so if I did I probably wouldn't noticeI hope this helps, if you have any other questions feel free to email me whenever. I gather from your laxative question your IBS-C, so I prob couldn't help you with any constipation questions but most of the other symptoms are the same... i think...hehe anyways take care!







Lindsay


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi shelleyim a 21 year old junior at sfsu, and believe me, ibs has taken a toll on everything in my life. to answer your questions:1: ive had ibs as my worse enemy when it came to school. i only live 5-8 minutes away, but the traffic is horrible. there are times whereas id get to the school's parking lot and have to make a u turn back home because my ibs was just being a pain.2: ive tried laxatives and they only made my ibs worse. i guess it really depends on what type of ibs you have: c or d. i have d so im never dependent on it.3 Nausea??? yeah, just the other day at work,i was feeling all ****ty. i had to leave within an hour. i always feel crappy. if i feel fine with no stomach ache, i think theres something wrong with me.4 I have thick hair and i dont know if im losing it. you might want to check that out


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you both so much, It makes it easier to know that other people have the same problems. I've got a huge phobia of vomiting too the the nausea makes me feel just great! I am definatly losing hair very quickly, thats really freaky. I think it's from malnutrition but i read somewhere that that doesn't happen with IBS. Does anyone know? Any way thank you again!!


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

You need to get checked out losing your hair is not a symptom of IBS. It can be alot of things but i doubt IBS would cause this. Thyroid problems, malnutrition from celiac disease (inability to tolerate gluten in wheat) So please get checked out as this is not a symptom that I have seen listed anywhere.Jenkins


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

hi shelley! I am 15 (but everyone says i look and act much older.) I got ibs the summer before 8th grade at 13. No need for laxatives cuz its ibs-d. It has interfered with everything, im supposed to be going out to games and dates and fun stuff but it usually flares up when i try to leave the house. School has gone down hill, but i kinda brought it on myself for signing onto five AP classes. I get nauseaous all the time, i can eat, not eat..it doesnt matter im not gonna keep it down..i lost a little hair in the beginning due to malnutrition as i was puking or pooping out everything i tried to eat...but hair loss doesnt sound right if ur getting decent nutrition...check it out...i hope everything gets better, best of luck.


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi again, thanks for the reply,







my hair seems to have stopped coming out so much now so maybe it was just stress or something.







I have never thrown up with this (that must make the whole situation much worse







) but am constantly nauseous.







But it could always be worse, at least im not fully bald!







Thanks again for the replies


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Shelly! I'm 17 too, and I was diagnosed around the beginning of the year. But I got really sick around October of last year. I was so sick that I could not be in class, a lot of it was anxiety, a lot of it was just no being able to pull myself off the floor. My high school counselor has Crohn's and really takes care of me. So far, things have gotten better, but I'm still not in a classroom yet. The thing about laxitives, not so much, even if I just take a tiny bit of any kind of laxitive it makes me really really sick. Nausea is one of my main symptoms, funnily enough if I eat regularly, it isn't such a big deal, but when I wake up really early, out of schedule, then I tend to feel more nauseated. Hairloss, that happened for a while, but I think it was because I wasn't eating and I didn't have a whole lot of nutrients, you know? I hope that helps!! Good luck!!


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks so much for the reply. I had anxiety problems with going to school, severaly years ago, but not related to the IBS, but i know what its like! hmmm... thats all ive got to say, just thought id tell you i know what its like


----------



## Dearest_helpless911 (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes me too my hair falls out and its all brittle. Its not a side affect of IBS, but since everything that I eat tends to cause my stomach hurt really ache, so I don't eat that much, which causes low nutrition. I acually developed an eating disorder do to IBS, since I can't enjoy eating, I would eat pretezel and water, well hell I'm a human being I get hungry, I would eat normal food like everyone, then purge it out in the toilet, and now I have an eating disorder do to this, so yea my life is really bad. My mom gets mad, especially now that I quit my job, and I havn't gone back to school, she gets really mad at me and puts me down and then starts telling me just about everything you can imagine that puts me down of what a failer I am, and then times she would get so mad she'd hit me, saying I just being lazy that I lying, that he feels sick sometimes and still goes to work. So you can imagine, it would put me down like I want to die, it really scares me I feel so hopless. I need a job really bad, can someone please help me???!!??? I wish someone could understand, I'm sick of cry every night alone and have noone to share my feelings to, instead of laughing and think this is all a big joke.


----------



## pointy_toes (Dec 14, 2003)

Lol this is a late reply, but yeah. I don't have confirmed IBS though it definately points to it.As for the questions:1: I've had to miss a lot of school because of it, yeah. Doesn't help with VCE though. 2: Occasionally yes, argh I have had to use the stuff they give in hospitals, it gets that bad (cringes).3: Definately. In fact it's been the main symptom. I'll have no pain or C for days but that damn nausea is constant. Doesn't help that I have a fear of puking either. In fact I've got depression from it.







4: No, eek. My family has a history of hair loss (on my mum's side) so it's a suprise. I would have thought so, considering I don't eat much at all.And it's true about how symptoms are always listed as bloating and pain only, I didn't realise how many people had nausea as well ARGH! Yes it is a lot worse lol.


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Dearest Helpless...My hate breaks each time I read that last post of yours. I'm so sorry you have to endure both the VERY REAL symptoms of your IBS and the lack of support from your mother. To say lack of support is an understatement I guess. It's terrible to hear that you often go to bed crying and have no one to talk to. But that's one of the reasons we are so lucky to have the ibsgroup.Please feel free to email me anytime.Jeffdocbelkin###aol.comorjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes, DH I am also very sorry to hear how hard you are having it right now. I had to drop out of school because of IBS and I know how you feel. As much as I do feel like a failure sometimes, I have to tell myself that I am sick, not lazy. Don't let people put you down. Focus on getting well.


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Shelly, Im a senior in HS, thank god!! i cant stand the fact that they make you get a pass to go to the restroom. but any way.ive had IBS since freshman year. 1.i missed more school at the beginning than i do now. Now that my parents know what it is, they tell me to deal with it, and try to make it thru the rest of the day. ive had days at school where i sit crunched up at my desk almost crying, but i hate missing school because i hate make up work. 2.I was dependant on laxitives for a while, but once i realized it i stopped. over the years ive figured out how much of a D-making fruit etc to eat to get off having C, and get back to normal.3.Man i have nausia so much. and sometimes i cant tell the difference between the really bad hunger pains because youre scared of what to eat, and nausia. i guess taking deep brethes and focusing on something else helps.4. ive never lost any hair over IBS, but i know someone who lost so much hair she was almost bald. she found out it was a symptom of stress. she tried out all these meds and hair rubs, but nothing worked. she eventually got over it somehow, so theres hope. Hey dearest helpless, if u ever need to talk, you have my msn sn. im on all the time. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm dependant on laxatives too! I've probably been dependant on them for a year.


----------



## elvesrock (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm dependant on laxatives too! I've probably been for 8months PM me, I'm quite busy at the moment but had to reply to your post ...


----------

